# Anno 1701 - MP Probleme behoben??



## tarnari (28. Februar 2008)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wie man die Synchronisations-Probleme im MP umgehen kann? Der Patch 1.04 beschreibt auch Fehler-Bereinigungen im MP, geht aber nicht drauf ein welche es sind.
Hab im Moment keine Möglichkeit es selbst zu testen.
Vielleicht weiß jemand Bescheid???


----------



## Darkness08 (12. Oktober 2008)

Also im Lan Modus kann man mit diesem Patch wunderbar spielen aber wie es im Internet aussieht weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## xarruso (6. November 2008)

Ich hab Anno noch nich soo oft im I-net gspielt, mir sind dabei keine Fehler aufgefallen, das war noch zu Zeiten des 1.02 Patches...


----------

